# Avatars and Photobuckets?



## greenween (Apr 8, 2006)

I have noticed that many of you have avatars and location listings and stuff like that and was just wondering how you do that. I looked at my info. and didn't see a way to do that. Also, I haven't been able to download my pics. because they are too big, anyone know anything about this photo bucket thing? Does it cost money? Thanks!:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

Photobucket is free and you can resize the pic after you upload it by clicking on edit. Are you talking about under the avatar where it says location and stuff like that? If so, click on user cp at the top of the screen then click on edit profile and then you can add stuff on there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

With avatars, you can use pictures from your computer, but you have to resize them to the specified size. Or you can put them in Photobucket which is free.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I love photobucket. In fact, I maxed out one account so I now I have three.......... You can do video on there too now. And yes, its totally free. Course, you can BUY a membership to have more space, but hell, why not just start new accounts?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh if you want to load a pic directly from your computer and have to resize it, download Irfanview. Its free too.......... Its just an editing/resizing thing. All I know how to do on there is resize.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Screw downloading things just resize with microsoft Paint.........Basic but beautiful ..............


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh jeez, I never tried resizing with paint!


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

You can also use irfanview to resize any image it actually easier, and better than paint..there is also imageshack which is the same as photobucket but it allows bigger pictures, and it will resize it for you also..

For your avatar you click on user cp on the top left of the website..then on the left is avatar settings


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Look at ghetto, busting out the screenshots!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Take Ghettos word on this.....he made my signature out of 2 basic pics and did a great job....listen 2 him


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

That link for infarnview isn't working. lol


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Durbkat said:


> That link for infarnview isn't working. lol



fixed 


My post is to short so I have to type gibberish for it to let me post it..


----------



## greenween (Apr 8, 2006)

Yay! I did it! Thanks guys! I realized upon reading all of your guidance, I had a program that does the cropping on my computer. I didn't realize what it was until I read some of your posts. Thank You so much! Pictures of my fish...coming to a New Thread near you! :mrgreen:  :king:


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Glad I could help cool avy btw...


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

What am I chopped liver?? I mentioned irfanview but nooooooo don't listen to the dumb girl behind the computer. Ghetto is the man in the know. Blahblahblah.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

msdolittle said:


> What am I chopped liver?? I mentioned irfanview but nooooooo don't listen to the dumb girl behind the computer. Ghetto is the man in the know. Blahblahblah.


I was just trying to help sorry about that..


----------



## greenween (Apr 8, 2006)

:mrgreen: You were all very helpful, thank you. Also, thanks for the compliment. Its actually a jacket I embroidered about 10 years ago. You can't see it but I actually got Gener to sign it. (one of the band members of WEEN, for those of you who might not know) Still waiting for them to come back to Missoula so I can get Deaner to sign too. After it was finished was when I got the name. There is another greenween that I encounter on their sites so I always have to alter my name. If you ask me I'm the original! :mrgreen:


----------

